# А вы согласны с тем, что 50% успеха зависит от инструмента?



## _Scandalli_ (14 Сен 2012)

Вот, например, я. Играю на Хорхе Делюкс полет шмеля в среднем темпе, беру супиту (на ней еще посадку понижали) - играю в 1.5 раза быстрее! Я думаю, многое зависит от инструмента. А вы как считаете? :accordion:


----------



## ze_go (14 Сен 2012)

есессно. грамм 200-250 на кнопку (клавишу) - Вы бы и "Элегию" Массне за виртуозную пьесу сочли... :biggrin:


----------

